# How do people work out insulin after exercise ?



## Dizzydi (Jan 18, 2012)

Now I'm back on the exercise waggon, and how do you work out insulin after exercise? 

I have been having at least one hypo per day this week. 

I generally have 4 to 6 units of novorapid with eve meal and now on 9 units levemir at bedtime. 

Tonight I had pork chop, and jacket tatty and beans for tea (I was at ma & pa's) ? because I knew I needed to drive home I had 3 units novo.. Tested 1 1/2 hrs after to make sure I was ok to drive and was at 4.1 so had a glucose tablet.. Just tested now and 3.9


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 18, 2012)

I only ever really go to the gym during term time, usually 3 times a week. When the kids are off school I tend to see approx 5 days with little difference. Then a week requiring 110% basal. Then up to around 120% basal a week or so after that. Then it stays fairly consistent. As long as I boost basal when not exercising and reduce it again when returning to the gym (which is easier now on a pump, but used to involve adding a unit or two of Lantus) meal boluses seem to stay fairly consistent.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> Now I'm back on the exercise waggon, and how do you work out insulin after exercise?
> 
> I have been having at least one hypo per day this week.
> 
> ...



It is so tricky Di. I've had a few hypos this week since upping my exercise and despite lowering my insulin, basal and bolus. As an example, I have lowered my lunchtime bolus for 2 slices of toast, 2 boiled eggs and a yoghurt from 10 units to 7 yesterday, after finding that 8 units sent me low before my evening meal. So, in this case it is a 30% reduction. I've made similar reductions in my evening meal bolus and reduced my basal from 3 units to 2 - a 33% reduction. So for me it seems that around a 30% reduction is necessary and I've arrived at that with a bit of trial and error along the way.

It's harder when you are on very small doses, as you are. What I would say is that it is probably better to risk being on the high side once or twice whilst you fine tune things if you are driving, so perhaps 2 units would have been better for you last night and you might have been 7'ish instead of around 4. I think it's such an individual thing though, and I usually get it wrong a few times before I work things out!


----------

